# le/un tiers des X + accord



## **Sophie**

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais savoir quelle proposition vous semble correcte:

- un tiers des 350 familles subsistaient
- un tiers des 350 familles subsistait


Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## tie-break

Umh, belle question  
A première vue je ferais l'accord avec "familles" donc "subsistaient", mais je crois que la deuxième phrase est également possibile...
Mais attends l'avis de quelque natif et bienvenu sur le forum


----------



## Agnès E.

Pour moi, c'est le tiers le sujet... d'où le singulier. 
Mais je subodore que, comme pour _la plupart, la moitié, la majorité_, etc., les deux formes sont tolérées.


----------



## **Sophie**

Merci, c'est ce que je me dis aussi, mais je n'arrive pas à choisir


----------



## itka

Moi, je choisis le tiers sans hésitation... Ne me demandez surtout pas pourquoi !

Mais quand même, si on met le verbe à un temps où on entend le pluriel, je crois qu'il n'y a pas de doute : 
Un tiers des 350 familles a subsisté
*un tiers des 350 familles ont subsisté...


----------



## Schopenhauer

On dit "un tiers des 350 familles subsistait
SANS HESITATION
C'est le tiers qui est le sujet ici environ 117 familles subsistaient


----------



## Schopenhauer

Qui est-ce qui subsite : les 350 familles OU le tiers des 350 familles?
Y a pas de doute possible


----------



## **Sophie**

ok, merci à tous!!
Dans un premier élan j'avais accordé au singulier, mais quelqu'un a voulu me corriger et m'a fait douter....
Je vois que vous allez tous dans le même sens!


----------



## geostan

Voici ce qu'en dit le "Dictionnaire du Bon Français" de Jean Girodet

"1. Quand le tiers de (des) désigne exactement une quantité égale à 1/3, l'accord se fait en principe au singulier. ex. Le tiers des délégués a vote cette motion. Cependant, l'accord au pluriel est admis et même plus fréquent dans l'usage actuel.

2. Quand le tiers de (des) désigne une quantité approximative, accord au pluriel. ex. Au mois de jullet, le tiers des Parisiens sont sur les routes ou en vacances."

Notez , d'ailleurs, qu'on parle de "le tiers de" pas de "un tiers de."

Cheers!


----------



## babyray

Bonjour, je savais qu'avec les pourcentages, les approximations et les fractions le mieux c'est d'utiliser la troisième personne pluriel. J'étais en train de lire un article quand j'ai vu "un tiers des salariés considère" accordé à la troisième singulière. 
Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez? Mille fois merci!


----------



## galizano

Tu as le choix,selon que tu veux mettre en évidence plutôt le poucentage que les salariés.
Voir ici : http://www.aidenet.eu/grammaire04c.htm


----------



## babyray

Merci infiniment! Le lien que tu m'as donné es vraiment clair et complet!


----------



## Anna-chonger

geostan said:


> Voici ce qu'en dit le "Dictionnaire du Bon Français" de Jean Girodet
> 
> "1. Quand le tiers de (des) désigne exactement une quantité égale à 1/3, l'accord se fait en principe au singulier. ex. Le tiers des délégués a vote cette motion. Cependant, l'accord au pluriel est admis et même plus fréquent dans l'usage actuel.
> 
> 2. Quand le tiers de (des) désigne une quantité approximative, accord au pluriel. ex. Au mois de jullet, le tiers des Parisiens sont sur les routes ou en vacances."
> 
> *Notez , d'ailleurs, qu'on parle de "le tiers de" pas de "un tiers de."*


Justement, pourquoi on parle seulement de "le tiers de" pas de "un tiers de" ???


----------



## Maître Capello

Le type d'article (défini ou indéfini) ne change en rien le choix de l'accord; les deux restent possibles dans les deux cas.

_le/un tiers des familles subsistait/subsistaient_


----------



## Anna-chonger

Maître Capello said:


> Le type d'article (défini ou indéfini) ne change en rien le choix de l'accord; les deux restent possibles dans les deux cas.
> 
> _le/un tiers des familles subsistait/subsistaient_


 
Merci Maître ! c'est très important !


----------



## Anna-chonger

Mais si on dit : 
_Le tiers de la classe A EST des garçons_.
ce n'est pas un peu bizarre ?

_Le tiers de la classe A SONT des garçons_... mieux ?


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

Le sujet de l’énoncé est « garçons » (au pluriel), le verbe doit être aussi au pluriel.
« Les garçons sont » est à comprendre ici comme « les garçons représentent ... »
Je dirais donc « Le tiers de la classe A *sont* des garçons ».

A la différence de « Le tiers de la classe A *a* les yeux bleus »
Ce ne sont pas ici « les yeux » *qui a*, mais « le tiers » *qui a* ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas d'accord, Volo : le sujet n'est pas _garçons_, mais bien _le tiers de la classe A_. Le verbe devrait donc être au singulier. On accorde toutefois volontiers le verbe au pluriel par syllepse avec le terme _élèves_ qui est sous-entendu.

_Le tiers *des élèves* de la classe A *sont* des garçons._


----------



## volo

Maître Capello said:


> On accorde toutefois volontiers le verbe au pluriel par syllepse avec le terme _élèves_ qui est sous-entendu.



Merci Maître Capello,

Je me suis donc trompé. Alors, au temps pour moi, comme on dit.
Je n’ai pas pensé à la possibilité d’avoir une syllepse ici.
Maintenant, je la vois et je la connais.

La grammaire est un océan sans confins !

Très bonne soirée à vous
Cordialement,
Volo


----------



## Logospreference-1

Il doit bien y avoir une autre règle posant que _être_ conjugué au singulier ne peut introduire un pluriel, sauf éventuelles exceptions : je ne sais plus si _c'est des garçons_ est toléré.
_Le tiers de la classe est des garçons_ ne me semble pas seulement bizarre, mais impossible ; il y a pour ainsi dire un télescopage entre deux règles, et il me semble un principe d'éviter de tels télescopages ; ici, même à l'oral, je pense qu'on remplacerait instantanément _être_ par _être composé de_ : _le tiers de la classe est composé de garçons_.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci à tous ! Et surtout à Maître pour le concept de syllepse et à Logos pour sa proposition que j'apprécie infiniment !


----------

